# Dana White to Make "Major Announcement" on Thursday



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Las Vegas, NV (USA) – The Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) is holding a media conference call in which UFC President Dana White will make a major announcement. The conference call will take place Thursday, October 28th starting at 10:00am PT/1:00pm ET.

source : http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/10/26/1775818/dana-white-to-make-major-announcement-thursday

I would make a suggestion as to what it might be however with Dana White all his "major announcements" tend to be minor announcements so i guess i will just wait and see


----------



## TheWulf (May 14, 2010)

JDS vs Cain


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

UFC is moving from Spike to Telemundo.



TheWulf said:


> JDS vs Cain


You would think, but I thought that was common knowledge. Didn't everyone know that the winner of Brock/Cain would face JDS? There wasn't any other HW in contention. Unless he's making the annoucement for those random celebrity attendees like Mandy Moore :confused02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

WEC and UFC merger FTW!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Network TV deal or MMA sanctioned in New York?


----------



## Imperador (May 9, 2010)

"We are pleased to announce the signing of Fedor Emelianenko.."


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Dana's major announcement.

New action figures featuring Kalib Starnes, Todd Duffee, Seth Petruzelli and Frank Shamrock will be available to purchase at 7/11 for a limited time in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada only.

That's my guess at least.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Imperador said:


> "We are pleased to announce the signing of Fedor Emelianenko.."


reps to you if its true :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

"We are proud to announce the return of Ken Shamrock to the octagon"


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It'll be a network TV deal.


----------



## Imperador (May 9, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> reps to you if its true :thumb02:


I don't think you'll ever see me on this forum if it's actually true, I'll be too busy carving out a career in the Psychic industry :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> "We are proud to announce the return of Ken Shamrock to the octagon"


negs to you if its true :confused05:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> negs to you if its true :confused05:


hahahaha, imagine if it was though... just for 1 minute


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> It'll be a network TV deal.


I reckon so, don't think the WEC/UFC merge is happening until next year can't remember where I read that though.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> hahahaha, imagine if it was though... just for 1 minute


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

G_Land said:


>


but, but we could have Ken vs Tito 6 (or whatever it's up to).


come on guys...it'd be fun


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> "We are proud to announce the return of Ken Shamrock to the octagon"


I will die from laughter


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

i hear Bobby Lashley is a free agent...


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll put my money on New York.

When Dana (and other people) were asked at the London Fan Expo about a UFC/WEC merger it didn't sound like it was something in the works at the moment.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

1.) Tito and Chuck are going to be TUF coaches again for next season. 

2.) Randy is fighting Stephan Bonnar

3.) BJ Penn is more motivated than ever!!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Imperador said:


> "We are pleased to announce the signing of Fedor Emelianenko.."


Lmao one can still dream ...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

"We are proud to announce Joe Rogan vs Kimbo Slice will be headlining UFC 125".


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wonder what it could be


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

"I will fight Cain Velasquez, and it'll be aired for free"

Much win.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana's _big announcements_, sadly, hardly ever end up being all that big.

Dana White: I just saved a whack of money on my car insurance.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

There's 3 things that pop up in my mind with regards to "major announcements":

1. A TV network deal - While i think this will happen eventually in the future somewhere down the line, it's probably too soon and i doubt any deal has been done.

2. UFC-WEC merger - White indicated that this could happen, but again i think it's way too soon for that to happen. The WEC has events already lined up including one headlined by Faber in a few weeks.

3. MMA legalization - This is the big one that i think will end up being DW's announcement. He's been working on getting MMA legalized in New York for years now and with all the talks of progress recently the time is now for it to officially happen. I think the announcement willl have something to do with this.

Either that, or more action figures


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Dana can't announce MMA's legalization in NY. That only happens if it gets voted for and wins.

Fedor still has a fight on his contract and probably can't even negotiate until he completes that contract.

Hopefully he's going to announce cross promotional fights between the UFC and WEC.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

In recent light of VIPs bandwagonning a GSP vs Silva match, I'd say that i they both successfully defend, they will meet to end the P4P talk on who really is the king.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

if it was the legalization of MMA in NY, wouldn't we know around the same time as Dana anyway with the voting etc? and the government doesn't respond to Dana about their laws on MMA before everyone else.

Network deal doesn't seem likely to me also as i think they would be rumors going around already and i think Zuffa is more than happy with Spike as it is atm.

i think the WEC merger is more likely but am sticking my money on something else, either a big fight announcement or some sponsor/merchandise deal. Seems like it will be pretty big though if he is calling a conference on it, cant wait.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

MMA at the Olympics? I read something about this recently...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

gazh said:


> MMA at the Olympics? I read something about this recently...


Do you remember where?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Do you remember where?


No sorry, but 90% of my MMA reading comes from this forum so it might have been on here..


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Dana White: Arianny's breasts are no longer real and I paid for them.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Do you remember where?


Theres been a bit of talk around it, that Dana was meeting up with some the top people from the Olympics but didnt want to say what about and wasnt really sure himself.

He was talking about with Ariel Helwani either before or after UFC 121. check out Ariels youtube to find it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> UFC is moving from Spike to Telemundo.


ROFLZ...


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

this sort of has me hyped, but in the end I know i'll be disappointed!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

DW: I have an announcement that will shake the entire MMA community to its foundations.. Tomorrow will be forever changed by the words I am about to say... Fedor... has declined to come to the UFC once again... but I just saved tons of money by switching to Geico.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

either it has to do with the olympics stuff or they are opening a ufc office in Timbuktu


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

UFC's first event in Mexico.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jmacjer said:


> UFC's first event in Mexico.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

it has to be something out of the normal I guess, so it wont be to announce any match up, so I would put my money on a new TV deal but I kind of hope that its Fedor.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.


Dana will need to pay off La Eme so they refrain from taking U.S. hostages for ransom.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

One can only dream...

Fedor finishes contract revenging his loss against Werdum, signs with UFC, gets a warm up fight, gets title shot, win title, defends, and then retire.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dana is signing Curt McGee to a two fight extension.


----------



## Buhler (Oct 2, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> WEC and UFC merger FTW!!!


YES. This needs to happen, I would cream my pants.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd say it's New York.

Wasn't Dana knocking about with some Senator recently?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Prob gonna announce the first event in Toronto.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Lyle Beerbohm???


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I’m glad I read this thread, some real inventive, comical posts, I needed a few laughs.
We all know Dana likes to promote the brand name with hype that turns out to be nothing of note.

I’m going to take a stab, could it be an Aldo fight at 155 in the UFC?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

demoman993 said:


> Dana's major announcement.
> 
> New action figures featuring Kalib Starnes, Todd Duffee, Seth Petruzelli and Frank Shamrock will be available to purchase at 7/11 for a limited time in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada only.
> 
> That's my guess at least.


ha awesome


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Some of the thoughts in this thread are hilarious. 

I think it's gotta be the network tv deal.

Big Ups to Kalib Starnes et al. action figures, BJ being more motivated than ever, and Chuck and Tito coaching TUF again.

Much needed smiles after a long first day at my new job


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

UFC the motion picture will be out in 2012, with Vin Diesel playing as Dana White, Jean Claude Van Dam as GSP, and Mr. T playing as Rampage Jackson.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC signs Reggie Warren...


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

Network deal might be good. But since I am not from the US. That won't get me excited at all


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Charlie Z stepping in to take Carwin's spot???


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Charlie Z stepping in to take Carwin's spot???


new quickest KO record! .2seconds!

1st death in the ufc

:thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> It'll be a network TV deal.


Quoted for truth... Probably Fox or NBC... Like Dana mentioned in THIS interview recently


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Charlie Z stepping in to take Carwin's spot???


Who is this Charlie Z ???


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Sevket said:


> Who is this Charlie Z ???


A Fighting Legend.

Google + Youtube Charlie Z.

Epic failure doesn't even come close


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Ttrraaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> but, but we could have Ken vs Tito 6 (or whatever it's up to).
> 
> 
> come on guys...it'd be fun


Shamrock vs Ortiz 6: Someone is bound to win!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Kimbo vs. Tony!!!!!! loz


Charlie Z gets 6 fig contract!!!!!!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

my money is on network deal :thumb02:

funny posts lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

Charlie Z FTW


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He is growing a ponytail. Id say its about damn time.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> He is growing a ponytail. Id say its about damn time.


lol. A new hair plugs company will be a proud sponsor of the UFC.


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

TYhe rebirth of the UFC in Japan ???


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

brucelee23 said:


> TYhe rebirth of the UFC in Japan ???


omg that would be SO AWESOME....for the first time man would have multiple orgasms


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

brucelee23 said:


> TYhe rebirth of the UFC in Japan ???





ACTAFOOL said:


> omg that would be SO AWESOME....for the first time man would have multiple orgasms


and they will call it, Proud FC.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

In an attempt to become a more female friendly company, the UFC is announcing a major partnership with Vagisil. VAGISIL Presents UFC 130: Only The Freshest Survive.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

If it doesn't smell like Strawberry-Mango with a side of Cod, it's not vagisil.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> If it doesn't smell like Strawberry-Mango with a side of Cod, it's not vagisil.


Vagisil, the only feminine hygene product worthy of being in the octagon.


----------



## MMADozer (Oct 27, 2010)

Imperador said:


> "We are pleased to announce the signing of Fedor Emelianenko.."


"...but we will have to go through the breach of contract lawsuit with Strikeforce first"


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Vagisil, the only feminine hygene product worthy of being in the octagon.


I'm going to stop before I get an infraction for inapporpriate jokes. It's too easy to take vagisil jokes down that road... :thumb02:


----------



## kneetothehead (Jun 12, 2010)

TheWulf said:


> JDS vs Cain


It is this. UFC major annoucements are anything, but major.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

evzbc said:


> UFC the motion picture will be out in 2012, with Vin Diesel playing as Dana White, Jean Claude Van Dam as GSP, and *Mr. T playing as Rampage Jackson*.


LMAO!!!

:thumb02:


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Aldo vs Edgar/Maynard in 2011? :confused02:

If they just announce a fight card at a new location, like Toronto/Mexico/Kina etc, I'll be kinda dissapointed.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Aldo vs Edgar/Maynard in 2011? :confused02:
> 
> If they just announce a fight card at a new location, like Toronto/Mexico/Kina etc, I'll be kinda dissapointed.


Aldo just turned down the KenFlo fight, so I doubt that.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im telling you, it's definately the return of Ken Shamrock. Mark my words :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Then they could officially launch their Masters Division. Open Weight class for 40 and over fighters.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Im telling you, it's definately the return of Ken Shamrock. Mark my words :thumb02:


no, that would be horrible


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

DANA WHITE IS COMING OUT OF THE CLOSET!!! lol


----------

